# john hudson photography!



## nakedyak (Jul 14, 2006)

just saw this forum, thought i'd post the old website. shameless self promotion as always.

www.hudson-photography.com

love.


----------



## j_mcquillen (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice site, well designed with some great photos - love the fireworks and macro galleries!

my only critiscism is the way the thumbnails are displayed at a lower saturation / brightness - I realise they brighten once you hover the mouse over the images, but I think it would look better with all the images bright and vivid on the screen as soon as you view the gallery.


----------



## nakedyak (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## snownow (Aug 15, 2006)

very well done, good job


----------

